# They Escaped and are missing. Need some serious prayers please.



## terrilhb (Jan 14, 2012)

On Jan 8th 2 of my dogs escaped and ran away. We have been looking for them everyday. I have contacted the pound, rescue groups, neighbors, put up fliers. Rode all the roads we see. Contacted places on the internet that send out emails to say pets are lost. We have had a leads but have not found them. Their brother and father are getting depressed and not acting right. I am so beside myself I don't know what else to do. I really need prayers. They got out of their collars. Will you all please say prayers for them. That they can be found or come home on their own Safely. Thank you all.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh, I am so sorry they got out!!! 

This probably a stupid suggestion, but try looking on CraigsList for found animals, AND posting a lost dog alert. You could get lucky.
(stupid only because you probably already did that)


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I hope you find them.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear that. I will be praying that they will come home or someone will find them and contact you. I could only imagine what you are going through. If you ever want to talk or need a shoulder, we are here for you. I pray that they come home soon.


----------



## terrilhb (Jan 14, 2012)

Well myself, daughter and dear friend rode almost 65 miles today. For 4 1/2 hours. Hanging posters, talking to people yelling. And still did not find them. I don't know what else to do. I hate to give up. It is not in me. People called and told us they saw them went to that place and than would get a call they were seen miles from there. We followed all the leads. Maybe we just don't have enough people to cover the area. Please keep praying. They and I need all we can get right now. I need about 100 more of me to look everywhere we need to look.  I miss my babies so much. This is the 1st time in almost 5 yrs this has happened. I don't know what else to do. My heart is breaking. I don't know what to do for the brother. He is not wanting to eat and now does not want me out of his sight.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 14, 2012)

So sorry about your 2 dogs.  Sounds like you are doing everything in your power to find them.  

Hoping you get them home with you and their brother soon.  

K


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 14, 2012)

hope you find them soon


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## drdoolittle (Jan 21, 2012)

Just wondering if you found your dogs yet?  I will keep praying for you and their safe return.  The not knowing is almost more painful than if you found them deceased---at least it has been for me when one of mine was missing.


----------



## elevan (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## terrilhb (Jan 21, 2012)

No it will be 2 weeks tomorrow. We have rode so many miles and posted pictures, called the animal shelter, vets, rescue groups. I worry about the brother. He does not act right. Plus it is just him and his father. The father will be 9 yrs old in a couple of months. It is going to be alot on them to protect all the goats, chickens and guinea's. My heart is so broken not knowing. One day we rode almost 65 miles in one day looking. I don't know what else to do. Thanks everyone for caring. This has been a long and lonely 2 weeks.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 22, 2012)

this is exactly what happened to me back in sept. i never found my girl. i am so sorry for your heartache, as i completely understand how you feel. i did all the things you did, and used so much fuel driving around looking. its a terrible feeling. i would have rather found her remains than never know what happened. i posted in more detail of my story in the other thread by drdoolittle sharing about her dog.
its been just about 4 months and i am still heartbroken, and still wish she would turn up somewhere somehow.
 i hope your dogs turn up and your story doesnt end the same way mine did. good luck to you.


----------



## dwbonfire (Feb 3, 2012)

wondering if you ever got word of your dogs? i came across a site called lostmydoggie.com 
i wish i found it sooner to when my girl went missing. i would have done it for sure, but seems like its too late for me. maybe you could try it?


----------

